# ARIZONA??



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there anything going on in phoenix or tucson? Let me know , Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

An ADBA club just formed. Are you aware of the club? if not I can get the info for you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I was not aware they had a club in Arizona .. I know we have a few people here from Arizona If you have the info please post it Performance ..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not know these guys but I heard they are ok. I think the name of the club is a little thuggish but maybe they will change that with more members!
Here is the contact info

Keep it Tight Kennel Club
2352 W Turney Ave Suite 7
Phoenix, AZ 85015
Office (1866-927-1110)
Fax (623-218-1346)
[email protected]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah same info as PK here is their flyer

Keep it Tight Kennel Club
2352 W Turney Ave Apt 7
Phoenix, AZ 85015
602-368-2029
[email protected]

To Whom it may concern
This is a letter to recruit individuals who are interested in becoming a member of the ADBA (American Dog Breed Association) here in Arizona. We want to show the greatness of this magnificent breed the A.P.B.T., in gameness such as, (weight pulling, spring poling, and conformation shows) This breed is also good as family dogs, they have a willingness to please the owner. To all who choose to join this club will be expected to devote themselves to our club, together we can work toward building an organization were other surrounding state come to a Sanctioned shows in Arizona hosted by us. If you are someone you know is interested in becoming a member please contact us. You can e-mail us or call us if you have any questions about our new club. The goal of our club is to become a great club. Below is the form if you are interested in joining please fill out and return it to address above.

Membership fill out form
Please mail in or E-mail form back
First name______________________________
Last name______________________________
Phone #________________________________
E-mail_________________________________

We look forward to having you as a member of our growing new club it will bring the goodness back in this state to our great breed Call if you have any questions or concerns
602-277-0461
Aadil or Amber
Membership fees will apply


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

I didnt know abot that one..I thought that yuma had a club out there..I'm not shure if its still active


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

While I agree with what you all are saying. I did read their myspace page and while they do not seem completely educated, they seem honest in their words by saying how they want to show how good the breed really is. I would at least be willing to meet with them before making a complete judgement. I have 2 pitbulls myself and I lived out of an apartment up until about a month ago and while it was tough, it was home for all of us. I will see about checking these guys out though because they don't seem to live that far from me now.


----------

